# Sage Barista Grinder Problem



## Revell3r (Jan 13, 2022)

My coffee machine developed a problem this morning.

I have thoroughly cleaned it and appears clean.

I there a problem with the motor or clutch?

https://youtube.com/shorts/-dGWjvWnGUI?feature=share


----------

